# I'M Back



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi every i left the pigeon world after all my birds were killed by a nighboors pitbull i wasnt home and my brother left the coop open i got depressed 10 years of work and reseach gone in the blink of a eye i couldnt look at a another pigeon after that but hey 2 years later im back and starting from skarch with new birds and new lines ill be raiseing mostly iraqi blood lines of takala and few others lol thank you all looking forword to hear what new and all that i missed


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

hasseian_313 said:


> Hi every i left the pigeon world after all my birds were killed by a nighboors pitbull i wasnt home and my brother left the coop open i got depressed 10 years of work and reseach gone in the blink of a eye i couldnt look at a another pigeon after that but hey 2 years later im back and starting from skarch with new birds and new lines ill be raiseing mostly iraqi blood lines of takala and few others lol thank you all looking forword to hear what new and all that i missed


Well welcome back to forum.
My brother and I work with Busrawi's. Great birds.
Sad thing to hear about what your neighbors dog did.
I hope you view things on a dog to dog basis as my pitbulls get along with my pigeons, cats ect...


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

oh im from Basrah too i keep basrawi birds back home yah i know i didnt blaim the dog or hurt it i love dogs mostly big breeds i like pitbulls thinking of getting a GSD but yah im fine with dogs... just a accedent realy it happens


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Im sorry to hear that. I only keep turkish birds but glad to hear your back in the game


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

thank you ....


----------



## mitchschilling (Dec 8, 2011)

The parrot posting you responded to above is 6 months old. Probably sold by now.


----------

